
Dart 1.24: Faster edit-refresh cycle on the web and new function type syntax - tweakz
http://news.dartlang.org/2017/06/dart-124-faster-edit-refresh-cycle-on.html
======
skalkin
This is awesome - kudos to the Dart team! Dart was a pleasure to work with
since the very beginning, and it is getting better with each new release. I
absolutely love the recent focus on strong mode support. DDC is an important
addition to the platform, hope hot reloading will follow. Also, can't wait to
see what Dart 2.0 brings us!

~~~
markdog12
> can't wait to see what Dart 2.0 brings us

What makes you think there will even be a 2.0? I ask because a couple of years
ago there was talk of 2.0, but sadly, that has tapered off to silence.

~~~
munificent
There will be a 2.0.

We've been quieter publicly than I'd prefer, but we've been no less busy for
it. Stuff that's going on:

1\. We have a giant corpus of internal code at Google that we support and
migrating all of that to strong mode while also iterating on strong mode
itself is a ton of work. (Very few languages significantly change their type
system after launch!)

2\. The new dev compiler that generates cleaner modular JS is maturing and
getting an increasing number of internal users. There's a lot of features to
add, bugs to iron out, etc.

3\. We are consolidating our tools onto a shared front end (lexer, parser,
static analyzer). Up until now, we've had independently written and maintained
front ends for the VM (in C++), dart2js (in Dart), and the analyzer for IDE
support (also in Dart, but a separate codebase). Merging those into a single
shared front end is a monumental amount of work since each of those targets
has very different needs and hard performance requirements.

Hopefully soon we can start saying more about what's coming.

~~~
hajile
Now that the browser isn't the primary target for dart, is there work going on
to make threading possible?

~~~
floitsch
There are no plans to add multithreading to the platform.

Currently, we are not spending resources on parallel execution (with
isolates), either. There are other easier features that have more impact.

Eventually, we will revisit this topic, and see if we can make things easier.
Multithreading itself is extremely unlikely, but there are other ways we can
make parallel execution better; for example with easier data sharing between
isolates.

~~~
markdog12
> There are other easier features that have more impact

Which features?

~~~
floitsch
For example:

\- better type promotion (`if (x is! A) throw "not A"; useAsA(x);`.

\- Optional new/const.

\- Allowing named arguments at any position at the call site.

These are all easier to specify and implement, and reach more users.

